
Ke Jie will likely play AlphaGo before year's end - wrsh07
http://english.cri.cn/12394/2016/06/05/4203s929934.htm
======
vintermann
Context: [http://www.goratings.org/](http://www.goratings.org/)

An interesting thing about that rating site is that it uses Whole-History
Rating, a system developed by Remi Coulom which takes the entire match history
into account.

After the Sedol vs. AlphaGo games, you could reasonably ask if Sedol was on
top of his game, or if his losses were in part a product of a declining rating
of his own. WHR effectively considers this possibility, and the similar
possibility in all matches - you could say the long-term impact of a match
doesn't stabilize after both participants have played a few more games.

AlphaGo has been steadily climbing in this rating. Sedol doesn't appear to be
in decline, in fact he had an 8-win streak right after the AlphaGo matches
(ended by Gu Li just recently).

------
simonh
This will be interesting. After it's first game win against Lee Sedol, Ke was
very confident he could beat Alphago, but the later games against Lee revealed
further unexpected strengths in Alphago's capabilities. I think everyone,
including Ke Jie know that eventually Alphago will be unbeatable so I think
it's important and useful to have a match soon when Alphago's game is still
improving but potentially close to human level. I think a match at this stage
would be much more revealing about how AI systems like this develop and
improve than a game say in a few years time when the computer player just
steamrolls to victory every game.

------
danielvf
Per AlphaGo, this isn't official though.

"contrary to internet rumours, we've not decided yet what to do next with
#AlphaGo, once we have, there will be an official announcement here"

[https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712](https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712)

------
ktRolster
Will he learn from the matches against Lee Sedol? Will Alpha Go become even
more advanced (ie, have more hardware added)?

~~~
rigobert_slim
Considering he's beaten Lee Sedol and Gu Li, who knows how this will play out.

But no doubt he'll talk to Sedol about his take away from playing AlphaGo,
especially since part of playing against any computer is reverse engineering
its decision tree.

~~~
comboy
There were some games with Gu Li? Could you point me to them? I can't seem to
find them.

~~~
arsenide
Gu Li and Ke Jie played each other (in a jubango -- a ten game series -- in
2014: an excellent series of games!). AlphaGo did not play Gu Li
unfortunately.

~~~
rhincodon
The jubango was between Gu Li and Lee Sedol. Not Gu Li and Ke Jie.

------
xiphias
Google probably will have many times the ASICs compared to what it had against
Lee Sedol, and there have been lots of new tricks in the past few months with
convolutional networks that increased learning speed and accuracy of the
learned model. It would be a huge win for Ke Jie even if he could win only 1
game.

